
Computer Hacking Made Easy - mgcreed
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_34/b4144036807250.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
tptacek
This article says nothing you don't already know, but it's worth noting how
it's the payoff for a classic marketing department PR strategy: keep
conducting "surveys" of some sort and publishing the results in press
releases, and eventually someone in the trade press will cite them to write a
trend story.

------
verdant
There have been script kiddies for a long time. This sounds like more of the
same.

~~~
indigoshift
Indeed. It seems like I trip over one of these "it's easier than ever for the
kids to be haxors nowadays! You gotta think like The Bad Guy to stay ahead of
them! But we will, so keep giving us security money!" articles about every 18
months or so.

------
chrischen
What we need is some nonprofit or government maintained list of
viruses/Trojans From which all virus scan companies report to draw from and
some form of at least basic detection Incorporated into every computer, as
opposed to each virus scanner using it's own definition list. I mean this
could be an issue of national security.

